# Dishwasher In Camper??



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

I work with all of the major appliance makers in the US as part of my job. I often have the chance to evaluate product before launch and have several test machines in my lab. One of interest is a new dish drawer that just was released. I asked for a single drawer model to evaluate for install in our 28RSDS. Basically this thing is a single drawer that is a full power and featured dishwasher. The location would be to the right of the kitchen at floor level where the TV shelf cabinet is right now. We don't use this area and the washer will fit in a custom cabinet in this location. Hot water, drain, and power are all right in the kitchen cabinet so the install will be pretty easy.Right now it is on my list of things to do this spring.

So here's the question, would you do this. In my case the cost is only for the materials to make the cabinet and and plumbing I need. No I am not conducting any marketing, just trying to understand if this seems useful. The weight of the thing is about 60lbs so this is also a consideration.

Thanks for the input.

Tony


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I've seen these in some fivers and coaches before.

Not so sure I've seen them in a bumper pull yet, but if they are in the others, I'm sure they could be in higher line models.

Steve


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

When we go camping -- 99% of the products we use are plastic and paper (yeah yeah I know ... global warming etc etc) but when we are finshed we just gather it up and take to the dumpster -- the things that we actually have to wash is very minimal ...

I think though that if we lived out of our trailer we would think differently...


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

My only problem would be the amount of water most dishwashers use. We can wash everything in about 2 0r 3 gal of water at the most. How much would this use? If you were going to live in the camper and had full hookups that wouldn't be a problem, but for a couple of days out in the woods, would it be worthwhile? OTOH there is the cool factor. You would be the only one that could say, "Oh, I'll just throw that in the dishwasher and then we can go."


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Sounds like a great mod! 
I don't think that it would work too well for us when dry camping, but I have thought it would be pretty cool to have a dishwasher. When we got our Outback, the first thing I did was run out and buy cute little beachy plates, bowls and glassware, but I have become a firm believer that there is more to camping than washing cute dishes after a meal. We keep them onboard, but use paper plates and cups most of the time.

Keep us posted on your progress


----------



## Trevor (Jul 25, 2006)

I think this is an awesome mod. For us we are going to be seasonal so we will have full hook-up and this would be an awesome addition. We use a lot of kitchenware that has to be washed so this would be great to take care of the plates, bowls, and silverware. I might still do the big pans by hands. Love the idea.


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

Tony,
I think for people doing extended trips it would be nice....But, as in our situation, Jamie simply makes me do them


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

tidefan said:


> Tony,
> I think for people doing extended trips it would be nice....But, as in our situation, Jamie simply makes me do them


Hey Ernie, can me and Margaret bring our dishes over everyday at the summer rally?







If I need to talk to Jamie about it I will.









Tony, how much you want for it.







I know Margaret would love something like that in the new OB.









Leon


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Crawfish said:


> Tony,
> I think for people doing extended trips it would be nice....But, as in our situation, Jamie simply makes me do them


Hey Ernie, can me and Margaret bring our dishes over everyday at the summer rally?







If I need to talk to Jamie about it I will.









Tony, how much you want for it.







I know Margaret would love something like that in the new OB.









Leon








[/quote]
Oh, so a laundry chute AND a dishwasher??? Geez! I thought we were roughing it enough while camping!


----------



## freefaller25 (Mar 19, 2006)

Crawfish said:


> Tony,
> I think for people doing extended trips it would be nice....But, as in our situation, Jamie simply makes me do them


Hey Ernie, can me and Margaret bring our dishes over everyday at the summer rally?







If I need to talk to Jamie about it I will.









Tony, how much you want for it.







I know Margaret would love something like that in the new OB.









Leon








[/quote]

Hey Leon,

I wish I could sell some of the appliances I have but unfortunately is it not allowed (they are company property







and have to be returned on request).I can use them for test and evaluation and that's it.Some of them are pre-release and not UL certified so this also causes a problem.If I do install it, I will have to make the mods reversible.

If it were possible, I could make you a great deal.

Tony


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Youbetcha, Tony, we'd do it. We sometimes boondock, sometimes have limited hookups, but like right now, we haven't moved in 60 days, and won't for another 30. It would be a bit of a PITA to load, because - this rig not being designed for it - it would go under the oven. It would require getting down on my knees, but PK makes sure that's a common position for me, anyway.

Sluggo


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I already have a dish washer in my trailer, I call her Lynda









I'm so glad she doesn't read this forum


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I would do it!!! Now thats a mod.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

freefaller25 said:


> Hey Leon,
> 
> I wish I could sell some of the appliances I have but unfortunately is it not allowed (they are company property
> 
> ...


Just kidding with you there Tony.







But I will ask, Do you get discounts?







I think it would be great mod. Ranked right up there with the laminate hardwood flooring a couple on here have done.







Go for it, and let us know how it turns out. We expect it to be done by the spring rally so we can all try it out







.

Leon


----------



## Rubrhammer (Nov 27, 2006)

I used to carry *3* dishwashers in my motor home!

But they all grew up and moved away.
LOL
Bob


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Not with the kind of camping we do. We like dry camping and do quite a bit. There would be the extra water used, plus the a/c electric missing would make it a really difficult mod to use.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

If it were me, I guess my only concerns would be . . .

> How much hot water does the dishwasher use?

> Will the hot water heater be able to keep up with that demand?

> How much extra propane will be used to keep the hot water heater fired up? (I'm sure the electric mode would not keep up with demand.)

Just a couple points to ponder before you add all that weight and the expense of hooking it all up.

Just my $.02

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

N7OQ said:


> I already have a dish washer in my trailer, I call her Lynda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does she have an email address??


----------



## renegade21rs (Oct 8, 2006)

Scoutr2 said:


> If it were me, I guess my only concerns would be . . .
> 
> > How much hot water does the dishwasher use?
> 
> ...


I agree ... seems kind of wasteful.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I already have a dish washer in my trailer, I call her Lynda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does she have an email address??






















[/quote]

Nope doesn't have one doesn't know how to use a computer


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

We do weekend camping, but mostly do longer trips where we cook WELL every night....I WOULD LOVE THIS - it would make my life easier, and its all about making my life easier


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

You know, I think it's GE that makes a 2-drawer dishwasher vs the open front door model, in the stainless steel. I saw one in a showroom. Maybe they're just letting Tony try 1/2 of the product!!









Hi, Ernie! You can wash my dishes, too!! I'm sure Jamie wouldn't mind!!







You know, believe it or not, I kinda enjoy washing dishes and cooking, while I'm OBing!! I know.......better watch out......wouldn't want to get too domesticated!!








Darlene


----------

